# First Colonel Commandant for Air Cadets



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2011)

This could also go in Current Affairs.....


News Release
Minister MacKay Announces First Colonel Commandant for Air Cadets
NR – 11.155 - December 23, 2011 

OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, today announced that George Canyon, former Honorary Colonel of 14 Wing Greenwood and well-known Canadian country music singer and songwriter, has been appointed as the first-ever Colonel Commandant of the Royal Canadian Air Cadets.

“We are absolutely thrilled that George is the first Colonel Commandant of the Royal Canadian Air Cadets,” said Minister MacKay. “Being a former Air Cadet himself, he has always exuded a keen interest in aviation and has made several positive contributions on military matters. He will be an exceptional role model and mentor, motivating Canada’s youth to reach their full potential.” 

Canyon joined Air Cadets as a young boy with the full intention of becoming a Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) pilot. When a diagnosis of type 1 diabetes prevented him from pursuing his dreams of becoming a pilot, he simply switched gears. His big break came in 2003 when he came in second place during the talent contest Nashville Star, which launched his music career.   

After learning to manage his diabetes through diet, lifestyle and the effective use of insulin pump technology, and passing a series of medical tests, Canyon has been able to obtain his pilot's license. With his own plane, his personal story of perseverance, and a project he named “The Sky’s Not The Limit,” Canyon organized several speaking engagements and concerts to inspire youngsters afflicted with type 1 diabetes and urged them to take ownership of their disease, pursue their dreams and achieve any goals that they set for themselves.

“Being a kid is hard enough without having a disease that limits your choices. If I can tell my story and change a life or two, that’s the kind of imprint I want to leave,” says Canyon.

His personal values, keen interest in aviation, and inspirational messages make him an ideal spokesperson for the Royal Canadian Air Cadets, and their first-ever Colonel Commandant. His personal story complements the mission of the Cadet Program, which is to contribute to the development and preparation of youth for the transition to adulthood and enable them to meet the challenges of modern society through a dynamic, community-based program.

As Colonel Commandant, Canyon will have the responsibilities of developing, promoting and sustaining strong community ties, fostering esprit de corps, and acting as a spokesperson and role model. For the Royal Canadian Air Cadets, Canyon is certainly living up to the title of his Canadian Gold album: “One Good Friend.”

 For more information and updates related to this Honorary Appointment, please visit www.cadets.ca.

- 30 -

For more information:
 Captain Kimberley Banaszkiewicz, Public Affairs Officer
 Chief Reserves and Cadets 
Tel: (613) 992-6865, Cell: (613) 316-6545, 
E-mail: kimberley.banaszkiewicz@forces.gc.ca


----------



## PViddy (11 Jan 2012)

Thats pretty awesome, thanks for sharing.

cheers

PV


----------

